# Sticky  Initiative for Depersonalization Studies (IDS) update 9/14/18



## DPFighter (Apr 8, 2013)

Update 24
Posted by Jeff Abugel

The Initiative for Depersonalization Studies, the only non-profit corporation devoted to the advancement of Depersonalization-Derealization awareness is hosting its third NYC Support Group, September 29. Mental illness affects everyone. Every dollar you donate helps someone. Thank you.

If you want to be part of the email list and get sent these updates from Jeff you can join the IDS facebook group or make a donation to IDS on gofundme.com

What IDS is:
http://www.dpselfhel...te-to-this-one/

IDS facebook group:
https://www.facebook...zationresearch/

Donate to IDS:
https://www.gofundme...ization-studies


----------

